# New bookmarks



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love to read so Lexi got me some new bookmarks from her school


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute!!! I was reading about 2-3 books a week last year, Guess I'm taking a break this year. I guess I still read a lot, just more informational reading on the net.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to say I knew which one was your favorite then I remembered seeing you got some new four legged babies.


----------

